

Greenbird - The fastest wind powered vehicle on earth. - onreact-com
http://www.greenbird.co.uk/about-the-greenbird

======
Avshalom
There's a hydrofoil going for the water record which uses a very similar
design: force balanced rigid wing instead of a sail, tiny flying ama.

<http://www.sailrocket.com/>

The designs are both basically laid out in The 40 Knot Sailboat by Bernard
Smith, which is a really cool book.

